

Google May Free The World From Flash Slavery - radley
http://www.katonda.com/blog/1050/how-google-can-free-world-flash-slavery

======
CognitiveLens
This is probably the least insightful article I've read on the future of
Flash. The author rightly comments on Flash's growing power as an
_application_ platform, but then ignores that entirely by discussing how
Google can offer an alternative _video_ platform. Sure, Flash is dominant in
online video streaming currently, but that doesn't mean that it goes away when
the niche can be covered by an alternative technology.

Flash is so much more than video - let me know when there is a true
alternative vector-based non-linear animation and application platform.

------
wglb
A central point in the article is that Google, which controls lots of video
through Youtube, could drop flash and use its own freely available technology.

There are some errors and biases in the article, for example _doesn't threaten
Apple's 'control' over its users_ \-- I think Apple is interested in
controlling the applications on its platform, not the users.

And perhaps I am in an isolated corner of the midwest, but this seems to be
the first time that I have seen the term _Muktware_ , and wherever it appears,
it is accompanied by _(Open Source)_ or explanation. So why use _Muktware_?

Then, the last line of the article, often the most important and the one to
likely leave a lasting impression is _Google, are you listing?_. I imagine one
could go look at the streetview of their campus to detect any lean (list), but
perhaps the author meant _Google, are you listening?_

------
GHFigs
It was very strange reading that article next to a pair of Flash-based Google
ads.

------
radley
Disclaimer - I posted this and I'm a Flash guy...

